# Cadet Medals on CAF Uniform



## LUKEREESALGQ (29 Jan 2020)

Hey there. I am currently waiting to be approved at Brigade to be sworn in as a Infantry Officer. And I was just curious about whether or not I am aloud to wear medals I was awarded in Cadets on my CAF uniform? I know this is probably not likely and it really is not a big deal if I can't wear them, however I was just curious as to the regs on this.

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jan 2020)

Short answer: No.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2020)

;D



			
				LUKEREESALGQ said:
			
		

> ...I was just curious about whether or not I am aloud to wear medals I was awarded in Cadets on my CAF uniform...



audibly; not silently or in a whisper.
"he read the letter aloud"
synonyms:
audibly, out loud, for all to hear, clearly, distinctly, plainly, intelligibly 
"he read the letter aloud"


----------



## brihard (29 Jan 2020)

LUKEREESALGQ said:
			
		

> Hey there. I am currently waiting to be approved at Brigade to be sworn in as a Infantry Officer. And I was just curious about whether or not I am aloud to wear medals I was awarded in Cadets on my CAF uniform? I know this is probably not likely and it really is not a big deal if I can't wear them, however I was just curious as to the regs on this.
> 
> Thanks



If you were awarded a medal or decoration under the Canadian Honours System, such as a medal of bravery, a Queen’s Diamond Jubillee Medal, yes. Anything else (eg any cadet medal), no. They mean nothing outside of the cadet program. Nobody in the military cares what you did in Cadets. The only other uniform accoutrement that you could carry over would be if you earned parachute jump wings, but that’s because any cadets who earn those did the CAF jump course.


----------



## LUKEREESALGQ (29 Jan 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> If you were awarded a medal or decoration under the Canadian Honours System, such as a medal of bravery, a Queen’s Diamond Jubillee Medal, yes. Anything else (eg any cadet medal), no. They mean nothing outside of the cadet program. Nobody in the military cares what you did in Cadets. The only other uniform accoutrement that you could carry over would be if you earned parachute jump wings, but that’s because any cadets who earn those did the CAF jump course.



Sweet thank you. I figured that was the case and it all makes no difference to me if I could or not, but I just thought I would doubt check.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Jan 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> . . .  The only other uniform accoutrement that you could carry over would be if you earned parachute jump wings, but that’s because any cadets who earn those did the CAF jump course.



While it doesn't apply to the OP (since he mentioned infantry) but there are two other "cadet" badges that could be worn on a CF uniform - the Air Cadet Pilot Badge and the Air Cadet Glider Pilot Badge which can be worn by Cadet Instructor Cadre (CIC) (and only CIC) if they have no other flying badge.


----------



## eliminator (3 Feb 2020)

Most current regs: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/medals/cf-honours-policy-manual/chapter7.html?fbclid=IwAR0gNv7ZIOUlqv94-HixaE9yqZvKJBm6aAIapAOgbR3DmsSlQoRhOhcYY6c

_"Only the official insignia of orders, decorations and medals, duly authorized by the Crown, may be worn. Unofficial, organizational medals (including *cadet*, Legion, veterans' associations medals) or foreign honours which have not been approved by the GC shall not be mounted or worn in conjunction with official honours in any circumstances (including miniature medals on mess dress, or in civilian attire)."_

Nevertheless, as already mentioned, the CF Parachutist Badge (cherry wings) earned as a Cadet can be worn by members in the CAF....as it is the same military qualification. On the other hand, the Cadet Power and Glider wings can only be worn by CIC officers.


----------



## Matinee X (9 Feb 2020)

LUKEREESALGQ said:
			
		

> Hey there. I am currently waiting to be approved at Brigade to be sworn in as a Infantry Officer. And I was just curious about whether or not I am aloud to wear medals I was awarded in Cadets on my CAF uniform? I know this is probably not likely and it really is not a big deal if I can't wear them, however I was just curious as to the regs on this.
> 
> Thanks



Well it certainly would be "a loud" statement. Hehe. Good luck.  And uh... pay attention in English class.
No you may not wear your cadet medals. Frame em. Put them up on the wall. In CAF iniform you may only wear those medals (orders, awards and decorations) awarded to YOU and that are/were awarded officially and form part of the of those awards listed in the official Canadian order of precedence. Otherwise you must obtain permission from the CDS to wear. Ie you will see a number of canadian service people who have been awarded American or other national orders.


----------

